# Mossberg Help



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

My Son-In-Law has a Mossberg 500, J144322. It has a fixed mod choke. Can he shoot steel out of it? Would a newer barrel with screw in chokes fit, and then could he shoot steel?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

BTT

Someone has to know


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

No problem at all. I shot a ton of steel, 2's through F's through that exact shotgun (won at a DU banquet). It patterned very well just had a lot of rattle in the forearm. Still doesn't show a mark on the bore. Modified is pretty standard for all steel shot.

Typically, on a straight choked barrel without choke tubes, the choke (area of constriction) at the end of the barrel is quite a bit longer than in a lot of shotguns set up for choke tubes. This additional length can actually have very good effects on patterning as it is not as abrupt. The length also reduces the chance of steel shot bridging (shot lining up crosswise against each other) as it passes through the choke portion of the barrel which is what can cause barrel erosion, wad wearthough and streaking. The longer length gives the shot more time to move around a bit as it pushes against each other. This is the exact reason why on some of the aftermarket, extended choke tubes you can shoot steel through tighter choke constrictions than modified, especially with BB and smaller shot.

I could go on and on with the differences between shotguns, some being backbored, lengthened forcing cones, etc. But you should not have any issues with steel going down a modified barrel at all.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks, that's what we wanted to know


----------

